# Ross's New Bar



## Ross (17/10/05)

With all the new bars, fonts & ventmatic taps being shoved in my face every day - how much can a man take :blink: 

So ordered my new bar (not game to try building one - I'll leave that to you talented buggers  ) . Went to see it's progress this morning - looking good I think - Got a meeting with the font manufacturer tomorrow morning on site to work out the best size/position for the font - looking at fitting a flooded, brushed Stainless steel, 10 tap, goal post font with ventmatic taps on a lower shelf just behind the main bar...






Should all be in place for the xmas case swap...


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/10/05)

That's a nice lump o'wood on the surface Ross. Ya lucky bugger. Very nice.  :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Wortgames (17/10/05)

I think I want to have sex with it


----------



## ant (17/10/05)

Beautiful slab - and a 10 tap font... green as Kermit. Good job :beerbang:

...sex with it - is _that _what the rag in the background is for


----------



## Steve (17/10/05)

Nice one Ross.....get some beer coasters on that beautiful bit of wood though when its in full swing.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gough (17/10/05)

Nice work there Ross. Nice bit of timber...

Shawn.


----------



## Wortgames (17/10/05)

although go with soccer goalposts, as rugby and AFL posts would be too tall.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (17/10/05)

Whoa! So far is looks great and by the sound of it, the completed job will be an absolute ripper!

Well done Ross!


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

Wortgames said:


> although go with soccer goalposts, as rugby and AFL posts would be too tall.
> [post="83357"][/post]​



Good tip   ...


----------



## JasonY (17/10/05)

very nice, 10 taps is a hell of a lot! When does the coolroom arive.


----------



## muga (17/10/05)

Wow!

I think I might have to get my arse in to gear and start building!


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

JasonY said:


> very nice, 10 taps is a hell of a lot! When does the coolroom arive.
> [post="83361"][/post]​



no cool room - but an 800L converted chest freezer outside, piped through the wall into the bar room & chilled with a glycol machine...


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/10/05)

Ross. You should get it to play that song "Lean on Me".  

Nothing like propping up a nice bar. :lol:  

Warren -


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/10/05)

Ross,
What a beautiful piece of craftman's-ship. A quick question, Have you considered getting a slab of 1/4" chamfered glass cut to place over the bar to protect it? I have a similarly built formal dining table, and admittedly it is a more symetric shape, but the glass cover was a god-send. I wince at the thought of some suitably pissed visitor "placing" a glass on it a little too forcefully and denting it. Coasters can be tricky to aim at if the night is late enough!!

M


----------



## Doc (17/10/05)

That is going to look awesome Ross. With 10 taps you will have to retire to keep up the brew schedule to keep them all on tap, especially now that you have posted pics and everyone will want to come and sample 
Look forward to the pics of it installed with taps at your joint.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## JasonY (17/10/05)

Dont forget one of those singing fish things to hand on the wall behind the bar :lol:


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

mandrakar said:


> Ross,
> What a beautiful piece of craftman's-ship. A quick question, Have you considered getting a slab of 1/4" chamfered glass cut to place over the bar to protect it? I have a similarly built formal dining table, and admittedly it is a more symetric shape, but the glass cover was a god-send. I wince at the thought of some suitably pissed visitor "placing" a glass on it a little too forcefully and denting it. Coasters can be tricky to aim at if the night is late enough!!
> 
> M
> [post="83366"][/post]​



Hadn't really considered that, not sure how easy it would be to cut one perfectly to size, but would be great if I could - Hopefully, even pissed, people will take a little care - a few beer mats should help...


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/10/05)

Ohh, that's looking to become a very nice bar...

I want to make one now!! Pity I don't have my own house... Maybe my parents will let me 'modify' the bar they have in the lounge room...


----------



## Wortgames (17/10/05)

Forget the glass top, the only way to handle dents is to get lots of them, quick.

Basically, invite us all over for a session, and we'll soon give it the character that only pissed mates can give it.


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

Wortgames said:


> Forget the glass top, the only way to handle dents is to get lots of them, quick.
> 
> Basically, invite us all over for a session, and we'll soon give it the character that only pissed mates can give it.
> [post="83377"][/post]​



Always an open invite here for you Mr Wortgames - They were a couple of nights to remember when we hit town together  - Your hangover gone yet LOL...


----------



## Wortgames (17/10/05)

Ross I will never drink that much again! I still can't believe we guzzled Trappists like that! h34r: 

Having said that I might make the effort to get up to the sunshine soon and help you christen that bar...

Maybe I can deliver your new conicals in person? :beer:


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

Wortgames said:


> Ross I will never drink that much again! I still can't believe we guzzled Trappists like that! h34r:
> 
> Having said that I might make the effort to get up to the sunshine soon and help you christen that bar...
> 
> ...



Now we're talking


----------



## big d (17/10/05)

very nice ross.
cant remember the name of it but there is a self levelling resin on the market that sets like concrete and is very durable and very clear.some mates have done the bike club african mahogany bar slab with it a few years ago and it stands up well to abuse.even from strippers  

cheers
big d


----------



## PhilS (17/10/05)

Top notch bar there Ross, very professional!

I'll have a few beers down here to celebrate 

big d, where do you get those bars that have strippers LOL


----------



## Pumpy (17/10/05)

Ross ,

Are you sure you did not make it yourself ,Its got a bit of a curve in it and the edges are a bit rough ,its a bit rustic like 'tree meets garden shed' ,I am a bit worried them treated pine posts it may be arsenic to prevent termite damage .

But hey dont worry I coming up soon , I will bring my Jack plane and tidy up those edges for you and I will see what I can do about that Big crack up the middle, thats what they call a 'Lightning shake' ,I have a tin of Fire engine red Wattyl enamel paint to go over the poisonous legs .

I am unsure if the font thing will hog a bit of the space on the top does it spray beer, does it have a big chunk of ice on it ?

I dont want you worrying about this at night when you are trying to get off to sleep Ross but , I think it may be a bit too small !!!!

I still dont think you will be happy until you have the Pub built around it.    

Does look kinda cute though Ross !

Pumpy


----------



## Batz (17/10/05)

Looks great Ross
I have a slab sitting here awaiting me to turn it into a bar , so many ideas from this site 

Looking forward to banging my beer glass on it :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## jayse (17/10/05)

Batz said:


> Looking forward to banging my beer glass on it :beerbang:
> 
> 
> [post="83459"][/post]​



Your are a passionate brewer batz, don't think i'd go quite as far as banging my beer glass but then again if it moves its fair game, so you all better stop figiting.

Nice ross, doesn't count though sorry if you didn't build it yourself :lol: 
reminds me of a rodney joke..you like chocolate? cause i have half a bar in my pocket!  


Moby dick
Jayse


----------



## big d (17/10/05)

hahaha good one jayse.
i could just imagine moving next door to batz story goes.
gday neighbour
hi hows it going
good wanna come over to my place for a party
yeah why not.
great mind you theres gonna be some fightin
yeah i can handle it
and lots of drinking
yep no worries
and heaps of sex
oh boy yeah im gonna come
oh by the way whos going
just you


----------



## Batz (17/10/05)

OK 
Put by beer glass gently on the bar and ask Ross in my nicest manner if I may have a refill :blink: 

That sounds like Batz :huh: and Jayse for that matter :huh: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

jayse said:


> Nice ross, doesn't count though sorry if you didn't build it yourself :lol:
> reminds me of a rodney joke..you like chocolate? cause i have half a bar in my pocket!
> 
> Moby dick
> ...



Jayse,

I thought of pulling the wool over & claiming I built it, with a few pics along the way to back it up...
But there comes a time when you have to recognise your short comings & put your hand in your pocket....


----------



## jayse (17/10/05)

Batz said:


> OK
> Put by beer glass gently on the bar and ask Ross in my nicest manner if I may have a refill
> 
> That sounds like Batz :huh: and Jayse for that matter :huh:
> ...



yeap that sounds just like us :lol: 




Ross said:


> Jayse,
> 
> I thought of pulling the wool over & claiming I built it, with a few pics along the way to back it up...
> But there comes a time when you have to recognise your short comings & put your hand in your pocket....
> [post="83477"][/post]​



It certainly looks the goods mate, at the rate iam going i'll proberly end up just stacking a old door to the top of some milk crates and calling it a bar h34r: 
all these bar posts get the inspiration going though i tell ya. Oneday i'll stop saying oneday i'll get there.

ten years gone
Jayse


----------



## big d (17/10/05)

great shaped wood too ross.are you going to call it the boomerang bar.cause you will always come back for more.  :beer: 
btw what type of wood is it?

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (17/10/05)

big d said:


> great shaped wood too ross.are you going to call it the boomerang bar.cause you will always come back for more.  :beer:



10 taps, you'd never leave :lol:
Did you go the video screen in the middle of the taps Ross ?

Doc


----------



## PeterS (17/10/05)

Ross said:


> With all the new bars, fonts & ventmatic taps being shoved in my face every day - how much can a man take :blink:
> 
> So ordered my new bar (not game to try building one - I'll leave that to you talented buggers  ) . Went to see it's progress this morning - looking good I think - Got a meeting with the font manufacturer tomorrow morning on site to work out the best size/position for the font - looking at fitting a flooded, brushed Stainless steel, 10 tap, goal post font with ventmatic taps on a lower shelf just behind the main bar...
> 
> ...


That sounds good Ross. We all get to have our own keg to drink that day. Is the bar big enough for all of us though? It sure is looking good...

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## TidalPete (17/10/05)

mandrakar said:


> Ross,
> What a beautiful piece of craftman's-ship. A quick question, Have you considered getting a slab of 1/4" chamfered glass cut to place over the bar to protect it? I have a similarly built formal dining table, and admittedly it is a more symetric shape, but the glass cover was a god-send. I wince at the thought of some suitably pissed visitor "placing" a glass on it a little too forcefully and denting it. Coasters can be tricky to aim at if the night is late enough!!
> 
> M
> [post="83366"][/post]​



Some sort of (removeable) transparent protective cover would certainly be the go. What a beautiful piece of hardwood. Too good to accidently ding. Congratulations Ross, are you going to post a pic of the finished product? Do you know what type of hardwood it is? I built my first bar with a tongue & groove hardwood top of Plum.

:beer:


----------



## normell (18/10/05)

Ross, for a top coat go here
http://www.newagemultimedia.com/woodwork/e...egory6_1.htm#26

Normell


----------



## Snow (18/10/05)

Hey nice bar, Ross, but I agree with Jayse - it don't count unless you built it yourself  . You have to source the piece of wood from some rough as nails timberworker in western Queensland, then store it in your house for about 4 years while you um and ah about what your bar should look like. That's what I did anyway......although you now have a bar and I still just have a lump of wood....what's the name of that company you're using? :unsure: 

Looking forward to putting a few dents in it in December! :beer: 

cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (18/10/05)

I to have a slab of nice timber lying on the floor of my carport (to be bar room)
as well Snow

One day <_< 

Batz


----------



## mobrien (18/10/05)

I just milled the timber for my bar - problem is it will be 2 years until its dry!

Looks awesome Ross!

Matt


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/10/05)

The wood looks like Camphor Laurel, I made a bar with a big slab similar and the slab alone was $1300.

Ross nice bar. Hopefully I'll get an invite to come and ch :beerbang: risten it.
Cheers
AC


----------



## Ross (18/10/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Some sort of (removeable) transparent protective cover would certainly be the go. What a beautiful piece of hardwood. Too good to accidently ding. Congratulations Ross, are you going to post a pic of the finished product? Do you know what type of hardwood it is? I built my first bar with a tongue & groove hardwood top of Plum.
> 
> :beer:
> [post="83537"][/post]​



I chose it out of a pile of seasoned Bluegum, but told it's Red Gum now that it's been polished - a bit of a win i'm told, but I don't know much about the native woods here...
Worked out the font size & positioning this morning, so just given the go ahead - been told will all be ready in 3 weeks, so fingers crossed.
The builder (Slab hut @ Capalba) reckons it would take a pretty agressive drinker to ding it, & doesn't see a need to protect it - I tend to agree, with my current drinking friends, but who knows what Dec 3rd will bring


----------



## GMK (18/10/05)

let em know thw date and i will see if i can make it up - will need a place to lay the swag - i could use teh downstairs bedroom - that way i would not have to fall too far...


----------



## Ross (8/11/05)

Recieved an email today from Brad at Ventmatic with the tracking code for my taps - So guess they've only just been mailed  - Had hoped they'd be here by now. So fingers crossed the taps don't get caught up in the customs chaos we are experiencing...

Bar will be finished tomorrow, while the 10 tap S/S font is finished & undergoing tests with a a commercial cooling unit to make sure they match.

Just had a support pole under the house repositioned, so the pool table can be moved next to the bar.

So Saturday week looks like being the big day for getting everything installed  

Getting Excited


----------



## Pumpy (8/11/05)

"The 'Font'ain of life !!

'OTT 'Over the top Ross !!

Cant wait to see the finished job .

No one will be able to go one better than that .

Can you get 'quick connect's directly to the stomach ??

Pumpy


----------



## Ross (8/11/05)

Pumpy said:


> "The 'Font'ain of life !!
> 
> 'OTT 'Over the top Ross !!
> 
> ...



Pumps,

Far flashier set ups around than my bar  & it's been a long time coming...

Still can't wait mind  ...


----------



## spog (9/11/05)

to quote a crow,faaaarrrrkk.


----------



## Darren (9/11/05)

Ross,
Nice looking piece of wood. Sure the bar is going to be great. 10 taps though! Most bars don't have ten taps. Big job keeping them all clean.
Hope you have plenty of people through the door to keep them flowing.
cheers
darren


----------



## Doc (9/11/05)

Darren said:


> Ross,
> Nice looking piece of wood. Sure the bar is going to be great. 10 taps though! Most bars don't have ten taps. Big job keeping them all clean.
> Hope you have plenty of people through the door to keep them flowing.
> cheers
> ...



I don't think keeping the taps clean with Vent-matic taps will be the issue. More keeping up with the brewing to keep 10 kegs on tap with all the AHB members coming over to stress test it :lol:

Doc


----------



## Darren (9/11/05)

Sounds good on paper. My experience is people tend to only drink the one they like best. My guess there will be 1 or 2 that sit dormant for quite some while. I dunno though, maybe Ross is a big entertainer


----------



## browndog (9/11/05)

I'd just like to know how you are going to keep track of what is left in the ten kegs! Have you got some sort of flow meter or counters on the lines to go by ?


cheers


Browndog


----------



## Doc (9/11/05)

Ross needs Kegbot

Beers,
Doc


----------



## muga (9/11/05)

We all need kegbot!!


----------



## big d (9/11/05)

ppppfffffff usually lets me no the keg is done. :angry: 
bummer really cause most times i am really enjoying it.


cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (9/11/05)

Darren said:


> Sounds good on paper. My experience is people tend to only drink the one they like best. My guess there will be 1 or 2 that sit dormant for quite some while. I dunno though, maybe Ross is a big entertainer
> [post="89464"][/post]​



Evening matey  

Variety is the spice of life - I rarely have less than 10 beers on tap, currently 15 - & with the added hassle of switching them between my storage fridge & dispensing fridge (5 kegs - 3 taps) I've never had a problem with beers not shifting, as I enjoy them all. - The only ones that move slowly are the BIG beers & they benefit from a bit of storage anyway. So the 10 taps are going to make life much easier  

& it's always open doors here for fellow brewers...  

Cheers Ross


----------



## vlbaby (10/11/05)

Ross said:


> Evening matey
> 
> Variety is the spice of life - I rarely have less than 10 beers on tap, currently 15 - & with the added hassle of switching them between my storage fridge & dispensing fridge (5 kegs - 3 taps) I've never had a problem with beers not shifting, as I enjoy them all. - The only ones that move slowly are the BIG beers & they benefit from a bit of storage anyway. So the 10 taps are going to make life much easier
> 
> ...



If you wont so damn far away i'd take you up on that offer! 
mmmm 15 beers all ready to go, where do you start? I dont think i've ever seen a pub have that much beer in tap. Definately kid in a lolly shop stuff there mate  

VL.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/11/05)

vlbaby said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Evening matey
> ...



I have.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Pumpy (10/11/05)

Ten styles of beer on tap!!! lemme see <_< 

one for breakfast 
one for morning tea
two for lunch 
one for afternoon tea
three for dinner  
one for supper.
one for when you get up in the middle of the night with a dry mouth .  

That sounds right :blink: 

Pumpy


----------



## MAH (10/11/05)

Darren said:


> 10 taps though! Most bars don't have ten taps. Big job keeping them all clean.
> Hope you have plenty of people through the door to keep them flowing.



Hi Darren

Just remember that not everyone brews in batches as big as yourself. Quite easy to get through the different beers when you pnly make single batches. And from first hand experience, Ross is a very friendly and generous bloke who is more than happy to keep the beer flowing for anyone who drops by.

I remember you made the same comment when I installed 5 taps. Only problem I've experienced is that at times I wished I had more. Always plenty of friends wanting to help me keep the taps flowing.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## KoNG (10/11/05)

Darren said:


> Sounds good on paper. My experience is people tend to only drink the one they like best. My guess there will be 1 or 2 that sit dormant for quite some while. I dunno though, maybe Ross is a big entertainer
> [post="89464"][/post]​



Having met Ross, he's a great guy (except for the Crystal Palace thing  )
so i'm sure he has more than enough mates to help keep 10 taps turning over!

The bar looks great Ross, definately keen to help the kegs rolling next time i'm on the GC.


----------



## Linz (10/11/05)

Kong!?!

Did you say he's on the Gold Coast???

Going up there in January, doing a stop over, for a night or two in Coffs(Doing the Bulldogs Rapists tour!)then onto the Radisson for a few nights. Might have to pack a few bottles in the luggage


----------



## Ross (11/11/05)

Linz said:


> Kong!?!
> 
> Did you say he's on the Gold Coast???
> 
> ...



linz,

30 mins from the goldcoast - but more than happy to come & pick you up, if you fancy a few homebrews & maybe a beer or 2 in town. just send me a pm nearer the time  

cheers Ross


----------



## Linz (11/11/05)

For Sure !!!


----------



## KoNG (11/11/05)

ha ha.....
i should set up a little travel agency... organising trips up to Ross's bar!

i even know of a great shuttle service that knows its way to ross's


----------



## Pumpy (11/11/05)

I watched TomCruise in filum 'Cocktail 'and Ross I dont think that bar is going to be wide enough for you to do your pelvic gyrations to entertain the punters from 
'Kongs guided tours inc'

Pumpy


----------



## GMK (11/11/05)

is it wide enough to be a Coyote Ugly Bar....:lol:

Where is teh Brass Pole Going, Ross. B)


----------



## TidalPete (11/11/05)

I will be taking a few piccies of Ross's bar at the Xmas Case if I can get through the mass of thirsty humanity propping it up.  

:beer:


----------



## Ross (11/11/05)

GMK said:


> is it wide enough to be a Coyote Ugly Bar....:lol:
> 
> Where is teh Brass Pole Going, Ross. B)
> [post="89860"][/post]​



Bugger - just had a pole put in as well, but it's square :blink: - what a mistaka to maka  ...


----------



## PeterS (11/11/05)

> linz,
> 
> 30 mins from the goldcoast - but more than happy to come & pick you up, if you fancy a few homebrews & maybe a beer or 2 in town. just send me a pm nearer the time
> 
> ...



Hey Ross, I am also just 30 min from you. Would you pick me up please, I'll have a half...

 :beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Ross (11/11/05)

> PeterS said:
> 
> 
> > linz,
> ...



Get dropped off here mate - & I'll gladly sort you a lift home :beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/11/05)

Linz

I live about an hr Nth of Coffs...and have good beer..call in if you like...

Having been to Ross's, I can only say that it is highly recomended...

The only trouble is that after sampling the 10th beer, the pool table seems to get bigger and bigger....and the pinball machine gets faster and faster....

Stu


----------



## mongo (11/11/05)

Hey Ross - I only live about 12 hours from you. 
Could you pick me up while you are picking up the others? I am pretty much on the way.


----------



## Ross (16/11/05)

Progress pics on the new bar - excuse the junk everywhere:

Shamed by others on the forum to doing some bits myself - The shelf & upright beam are my input so far...
Font being plumbed in at the weekend, all going well.
Got a cooker & sink behind the bar - Fridge & all the other rubbish will go, once beer is flowing from the new font.


----------



## OCC (16/11/05)

nice ross very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jye (16/11/05)

Shotgun  

Damn nice Ross, cant wait for the 3rd


----------



## muga (16/11/05)

Very nice!


----------



## PhilS (16/11/05)

Can't wait for the pics when you have your font installed Ross. Looks great so far


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

PhilS said:


> Can't wait for the pics when you have your font installed Ross. Looks great so far
> [post="91018"][/post]​



Here's a preview from the serving side - I'll post final pics when I've got the beer decal badges done & the bar finished...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## Jye (20/11/05)

Ross the publican :lol: 

The font looks great chilled :beerbang:


----------



## Duff (20/11/05)

WOW!!!!!    

What else can one say? :blink:


----------



## Borret (20/11/05)

Nice work Ross, that's Beaut.  

Lucky bugger B) it's what we all dream about.

Borret :blink:


----------



## JasonY (20/11/05)

Bloddy ripper Ross! Looks like a system brewers can only dream of  would be a bit ott for me but it makes me want one like it


----------



## rodderz (20/11/05)

Bloody hell Ross...the local will lose all it's customers! 

Will you always have 10 kegs full to connect to those 10 taps?

Very impressive indeed...one could only dream to build another small house in the backyard to have a bar/games room/theatre/man area to accomodate such items!


----------



## muga (20/11/05)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## rodderz (20/11/05)

If the top is Redgum you'll have trouble making dents with your glass... the bum of the glass will go first. Queensland Ironbark is tougher again, but is not as red when machined and sealed

An uncle of mine has a coffee table with a huge slice of Redgum mallee root, where the trunk of a dead tree is sliced across and about 8 coats of lacquer were applied, but the character is fantastic. Irregular shape and the veins within the wood highlight it...my dream bar top!


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

The font is chilled by a glycol unit (set at 3c currently) & I also have 2 beers going through S/S coils in the unit to give me 2 nicely chilled beers (weizen & Oktoberfest).


----------



## PhilS (20/11/05)

Gotta love the sweat pouring off the 10 tap font  

Very nice indeed, wish I was there on such a nice day to sample your brews :lol:

That is truly spectacular.....very nice chilling unit :super: 

edit posted after more pics


----------



## Doc (20/11/05)

Awesome Ross.
And you work from home yes ? So is the office moving to the bar area ? :lol:

Truely awesome.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## deadly (20/11/05)

Impresive..most impresive


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

Doc said:


> Awesome Ross.
> And you work from home yes ? So is the office moving to the bar area ? :lol:
> 
> Truely awesome.
> ...



Yes, & If it was any closer, I'd be sat behind it  

++++

While connecting up the kegs - despite double checking - 1 tap was open, lost approx 12L of Imperial Stout all over the floor - a touch too much for the driptray to handle - Spent the last few hours cleaning the carpet... & things had been going sooo smoothly...


----------



## Boozy the clown (20/11/05)

Did you end up getting much carpet stuck in your teeth cleaning the beer out of it? :chug:


----------



## JasonY (20/11/05)

I was thinking that chilling such a big system would be a challenge but it looks like you have blown that one away! Did you win the lotto  that truly is a setup to be proud of! 

One powerball ....


----------



## johnno (20/11/05)

That is a truly awesome setup.
You will really enjoy that Ross.


johnno


----------



## TidalPete (20/11/05)

Absolutely awesome Ross. Green with envy. Looking forward to the Xmas Case with great excitement.  
BTW, do you use the dart board regularly? Can we play darts at the "Case"? If so, I will bring my own weapons.

:beer:


----------



## jgriffin (20/11/05)

Now i'm just spewing. First i miss the brew day because of a stupid holiday, now seeing those pictures is like rubbing salt in the wound :-(


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

TidalPete said:


> Absolutely awesome Ross. Green with envy. Looking forward to the Xmas Case with great excitement.
> BTW, do you use the dart board regularly? Can we play darts at the "Case"? If so, I will bring my own weapons.
> 
> :beer:
> [post="91984"][/post]​



Not a regular player these days as hard to find someone to play - But certainly bring your arrows...

Basically darts, pool & pinball in the bar...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## TidalPete (20/11/05)

Ross said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely awesome Ross. Green with envy. Looking forward to the Xmas Case with great excitement.
> ...



Used to play a lot a long time ago. Put a safety cover on the bartop.  

:beer:


----------



## Gerard_M (20/11/05)

Ross
Like most people here I was more than impressed with your effort. Great job. I showed the wife and she said "Thats nice dear". those are the very same words she used when I told her that Hussey got a century the other day, so she obviously rates it highly.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## dickTed (20/11/05)

Hey Ross
Hope you can play pool
If you need a ukulele player...


----------



## Brizbrew (20/11/05)

That is just awesone Ross. :super: 

I am another who is looking forward to the 3rd.


----------



## rodderz (21/11/05)

Boozy the clown said:


> Did you end up getting much carpet stuck in your teeth cleaning the beer out of it? :chug:
> [post="91921"][/post]​



Hahaha.... if the Imperial was quite a thick variety it could of also been used to tar the floor!


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (21/11/05)

:beerbang: Very nice indeed - A lot of pubs would like to have setup like that


----------



## Snow (21/11/05)

oh...my...god! I can't wait to see that baby in action! 

- Snow


----------



## Ross (22/11/05)

Spent the last few days building & painting - Bar is basically finised except for the pump decals, which should be here any day...

Can't wait to give it a real work out at the Qld Xmas case swap...





Cheers Ross


----------



## GMK (22/11/05)

what price were your decals....


----------



## Ross (22/11/05)

GMK said:


> what price were your decals....
> [post="92516"][/post]​



$30... It's the little extras that kill you - paying more for the decals than the glycol machine... Anyway, at least it's just a once off & years of pleasure to come - I hope.... :chug:


----------



## Sparky (22/11/05)

Gotta add my two cents worth here!!!!

That's Outstanding Ross!! Well done!! 

Sorry 'bout the Stout

Wishing you many hours of enjoyment and pleasurable imbibing B) B) 

Cheers

WayneO


----------



## Wortgames (22/11/05)

Bottle collection is looking a bit thin there Ross... am I going to have to come up there and teach you how to party?


----------



## Ross (22/11/05)

Wortgames said:


> Bottle collection is looking a bit thin there Ross... am I going to have to come up there and teach you how to party?
> 
> 
> [post="92528"][/post]​



Unfortunately anything taller doesnt fit, otherwise they'd be a few belguims etc up there...

I'm open for lessons anytime


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

Awesome Ross.

I'd love to see a piccy from the Qld Xmas Case swap of 10 of the QLD boys all pouring a beer from a seperate tap at the same time. That would be an awesome photo and a good stress test for your installation :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (22/11/05)

Ross said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > what price were your decals....
> ...




Mate,

Where do you get your stuff.
My buy it price is 20.12 for plastic font flags, 50.12 for metal font flags.

A glycol unit for under 300.00 - can u order me one - my little brother is driving upto brisbane just after xmas - i will pay him to bring it back.

How much was the font? and the drip trays...

U must have some serious contacts Ross...


----------



## muga (22/11/05)

I'm on the lookout for some font flags, a glycol unit for under 300 would be bloody nice too!


----------



## Andyd (22/11/05)

Hey Ross, what'd you pay for youre glycol machine?

Andy


----------



## Thunderlips (22/11/05)

GMK said:


> My buy it price is 20.12 for plastic font flags, 50.12 for metal font flags.



What exactly are these font flags?


----------



## Ross (22/11/05)

Sworn to secrecy on the deal I got h34r:. In the right place at the right time I guess & a happy to pay cash  ...

xmas came early this year  ...


----------



## Ross (22/11/05)

Doc said:


> Awesome Ross.
> 
> I'd love to see a piccy from the Qld Xmas Case swap of 10 of the QLD boys all pouring a beer from a seperate tap at the same time. That would be an awesome photo and a good stress test for your installation :lol:
> 
> ...



Not sure we'd all get behind the bar at once, unless we pick the skinniest - But we'll see how we go... :beer:


----------



## Batz (23/11/05)

Ross said:


> Spent the last few days building & painting - Bar is basically finised except for the pump decals, which should be here any day...
> 
> Can't wait to give it a real work out at the Qld Xmas case swap...
> 
> ...





I've never see anything that good!!

Can't to bang may glass on that Ross :lol: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## Ross (25/11/05)

Designed & printed the decals today - kept with a common setup for ease of producing new ones - Different hop variety in each pic...


----------



## jgriffin (25/11/05)

Bloody hell Ross, men all over the country are going to be getting in trouble just thinking about trying to match your bar.


----------



## Ross (25/11/05)

jgriffin said:


> Bloody hell Ross, men all over the country are going to be getting in trouble just thinking about trying to match your bar.
> [post="93330"][/post]​



John.

Are you away all day on the 3rd? it would be good to catch up if you can make it...


----------



## jgriffin (25/11/05)

Yeah :-( We're going away on the 2nd, coming back the 4th.


----------



## delboy (25/11/05)

Hi Ross

just booked my flight can you send the missus down to pick me up tell her i am the one looking thirsty with a sleeping bag in hand .  

ummmmmmm 10 taps of beeeeeeer .now that gymnasium is defanatly ready for a work out.  

thats the best bodybuilding jim i have ever seen .

nice one son :beer: 

DELBOY


----------



## johnno (25/11/05)

Knowing how good homebrewed beer is, I reckon it would probably take me half an hour to decide which one I would have first.

johnno


----------



## Steve (7/2/06)

Hows the bar holding up Ross - worn out the laquer yet?


----------



## Ross (7/2/06)

Steve said:


> Hows the bar holding up Ross - worn out the laquer yet?
> [post="107079"][/post]​



Holding up well Steve; it's making enough beers to keep all the taps flowing that's hard - production is certainly on the rise...

Dec - 11 brews
Jan - 12 brews
Feb - by the end of this week, 5 brews

Have to start charging soon...  

cheers Ross...


----------



## Steve (7/2/06)

Bloddy nora! Top effort :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## coolum brewer (7/2/06)

Ross said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Hows the bar holding up Ross - worn out the laquer yet?
> ...



Bloody hell! Shouldn't the question be, "How's the liver holding up, Ross?" :beer:


----------



## Foz (3/4/06)

Wow - As a newbie i'm inspired by everything i've read in the last 9 pages!

That is an amazing bar Ross! Beats any pub i've been to! Well done!

Now time for me to get my degree and start spending money on homebrew!


----------

